# [Blackmoore][Horde]Gilde: Fatal Fury



## ChaosX (14. Juli 2007)

*Fatal Fury sucht genau euch*

_Ihr spielt auf dem Server Blackmoore ?_
_Ihr seit auf der seite der Horde ?_ *(((Für die Horde)))*
_Ihr macht PvP(Arena/BG), PvE(Karazhan/Schwarzer Tempel u.s.w.) oder beides ?_
_Ihr seit immer Freundlich und Hilfsbereit zu euren Gilden Freunde ?_

Dann bewerbt euch jetzt bei uns wenn ihr zwischen lvl 65 - 70 seit. 
In moment gehen wir mit unserer Partnergilde nach Karazhan. Wir haben vor 3 eigene Kara Gruppen zu machen , um dann auch Gruul & Co. zu gehen.
Kara pre muss nicht vorhanden sein bei schwierigen Teilen helfen wir wo wir können
Wir bauen gerade eine Battlegroundgruppe auf, um nicht nur im PVE erfolgreich zu sein sondern auch im PVP.
Zur Zeit suchen wir besonders Heil Priester und Deff Krieger für die Karazhangruppen, aber nicht zu vergessen die anderen Klassen sind gern gesehen.


Wir haben gut durchdachte Ränge und Regeln die das Spass am spielen noch verbessern sollen, wir helfen euch gerne wenn ihr fragen zu euren Klassen habt im bezug auf Rüstung, Skillung, Spielverhalten u.v.m.
Ausserdem haben wir ein 

Forum Portal (http://wow-zocker.de/) 

und einen 

TeamSpeak Server (wow-zocker.de).

Wir werden in Zukunft Gilden Events, Gilden Treffen, Gilden Tag u.v.m. planen sobald die Gilde gut läuft.


Möge die Wut euch Stärken​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosX (17. Juli 2007)

/push

Die nächsten tage Installieren wir für die Gilde einen Raidplanner.


----------



## ChaosX (30. Juli 2007)

/push

Suchen immer noch leute für PvP und PvE


----------

